# Fishing Dauphin Island in October



## kdock (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Guys. First post here. Have been learning a lot from all of you over the summer. I was lucky enough to get my first boat back in April, a 21ft Sea Hunt CC, and have been obsessed with trying to find the fish since. I have not caught a high quantity of fish but have been happy to land a cobia, few specks, nice bull red and a triple tail over the summer. 

I am having trouble locating specks and reds right now. I try to fish coffee island but with the CC I feel like I am limited with all the shallow water up there. I end up catching a ton of slimy catfish. It sounds like many of the fish are moving up the bay with the cooler weather coming in. Because I keep my boat at the marina, I would like to be able to find some fish in the lower bay or the sound. I usually fish with live shrimp and occasionally try a gulp under a popping cork. Do you think I will still be able to find some quality fish at the rigs? Where would you look in the sound? Still looking for my first flounder...any tips there? Saturday is my last day to fish for the month of October so I want to make it a memorable one!!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

them bull reds will be all over that area prolly now, thru march. Watch for the birds!! hint, hint!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

grey ghost said:


> them bull reds will be all over that area prolly now, thru march. Watch for the birds!! hint, hint!!!


The bull reds will stay on Dixey Bar most of the time, they rarely venture into the sound. You can occasionally catch them on a rig though. The specs are going to pretty much be out of that area in the next week for the Winter. You may be able to catch some on the rigs in the middle-upper bay, but the lower bay should be empty. Flounder will start piling up on structures in between the rivers and gulf this time of year. Rock piles(Katrina Cut) and Pilings should hold them.


----------



## kdock (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I am still trying to make my plan for tomorrow. Will hopefully find some specks and slot reds.


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

I move into the mid-northern part of bay for specks from now till spring. That's where you'll find me in winter, but down at the rigs in summer.


----------



## kdock (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I got a late start so I didn't find any specks Saturday but still had a great day on the water. Started off on a rig in the bay and caught my first flounder and more white trout than I can count. Also caught a spanish and ribbon fish on that rig. Went to Dixey Bar around 11am and we hooked up and landed a 15lb bull red. Took a while to revive him but he swam off in good shape. Went out to a gulf rig and caught 2 nice kings and lost numerous hooks (didn't have steel leaders on). Last stop was the shoals and hooked up 3 flounder on gulp shrimp!! Lost one at the boat but able to net the other two. 17 and 18."

It was a fun day and had a great dinner that night. Next trip not until mid November.  Hope I can find some specks and reds then. Any tips for that trip???


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The specs will be on fire in the delta and rivers in November.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

you can make your way up to the mouth of The fowl river. This time a year you will find specks (and Spanish) between the DI PKWY bridge and the bay. Once you get into November, to up river turn left or right at Bellingrath Gardens try up in there.


----------

